

Ghostdown - Markdown editor from Ghost - timsayshey
https://github.com/timsayshey/Ghost-Markdown-Editor

======
peatmoss
This looks awesome. Markdown is just about simple enough to bridge the divide
between people like me, who left to their own devices, would probably use
LaTeX for most things, and others who mostly skew toward word. This kind of
editor definitely reduces friction for people in the latter group.

One thing I'd love to see (and maybe it already does this) is support for
Pandoc's Markdown extensions. Org-tbl is nice, as are the supports for bibtex
refs. There's a handful of other niceties that pandoc has added.

